# What about this for my '70 Judge



## AllRise70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, so I recently finished up the restoration on my 70 Judge this winter. Doing so I have restored this as close to factory original as I could. Its all numbers matching and so on. And thats the way I intended it to be. Well recently my father came across an *ORIGINAL Pontiac Ram Air IV Aluminum Intake* off of a date correct '70 GTO. My dilemma is that I dont know wheter or not to install this intake. I guess my question is...Should I install this intake and store the RAIII intake that is original to the car, or should I just leave it as is? A All original bone stock Judge, or a bone stock Judge with a date correct RAIV intake? Thanks, Derek


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

AllRise70 said:


> Ok, so I recently finished up the restoration on my 70 Judge this winter. Doing so I have restored this as close to factory original as I could. Its all numbers matching and so on. And thats the way I intended it to be. Well recently my father came across an *ORIGINAL Pontiac Ram Air IV Aluminum Intake* off of a date correct '70 GTO. My dilemma is that I dont know wheter or not to install this intake. I guess my question is...Should I install this intake and store the RAIII intake that is original to the car, or should I just leave it as is? A All original bone stock Judge, or a bone stock Judge with a date correct RAIV intake? Thanks, Derek


i wouldnt it your car is otherwise correct. why do you want to change it? if for performance it will not be that noticable on the street.
if you do make sure you have all the parts. it requires a separate exhaust crossover.
you could just sell it to me. i have a 70 ra4 and am missing an intake.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

Personally, I'd rather leave the car correct. As mentioned, it won't be a noticeable difference performance wise and you lose the benefit of being to brag about a "correct" car  I'm a hoarder though, so I wouldn't sell it either LOL


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Leave it be.:cheers


----------

